# Third Vaccine Dose - More Conflicting Info



## win231 (Jul 9, 2021)

"_Hours after Pfizer said it would seek U.S. authorization for a third dose of its COVID-19 vaccine, the FDA and CDC issued a joint statement saying fully vaccinated Americans don't need a booster yet._"

Pfizer is about to seek U.S. authorization for a third dose of its COVID-19 vaccine, saying Thursday that another shot within 12 months could dramatically boost immunity and maybe help ward off the latest worrisome coronavirus mutant.

Research from multiple countries shows the Pfizer shot and other widely used COVID-19 vaccines offer strong protection against the highly contagious delta variant, which is spreading rapidly around the world and now accounts for most new U.S. infections.

Two doses of most vaccines are critical to develop high levels of virus-fighting antibodies against all versions of the coronavirus, not just the delta variant -- and most of the world still is desperate to get those initial protective doses as the pandemic continues to rage.
But antibodies naturally wane over time, so studies also are underway to tell if and when boosters might be needed.

On Thursday, Pfizer’s Dr. Mikael Dolsten told The Associated Press that early data from the company’s booster study suggests people’s antibody levels jump five- to 10-fold after a third dose, compared to their second dose months earlier.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm not buying Pfizer's 12-month theory. Science is arguing that protection is lasting 12 months and more, in some cases well over a year, and they (scientists and virologists) believe protection in most cases will possibly (and some are saying _probably_) last for as long as 3 to 5 years.

Pfizer needs to hold their horses.


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> "_Hours after Pfizer said it would seek U.S. authorization for a third dose of its COVID-19 vaccine, the FDA and CDC issued a joint statement saying fully vaccinated Americans don't need a booster yet._"
> 
> Pfizer is about to seek U.S. authorization for a third dose of its COVID-19 vaccine, saying Thursday that another shot within 12 months could dramatically boost immunity and maybe help ward off the latest worrisome coronavirus mutant.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering what unwanted side effects may show up in vaccine recipients from a 3rd shot?  They've made it through two safely. Why push your luck?


----------



## Mike (Jul 9, 2021)

A whisper started over here some time ago suggesting that
a third/booster shot should be given with the "Annual Flu Jab"
to the elderly and younger vulnerable people, now it seems to
have gathered pace and looks like a done deal.

Official PDF File here

Mike.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 9, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm wondering what unwanted side effects may show up in vaccine recipients from a 3rd shot?


Good question, my guess is probably nothing too surprising, but it would be better to actually know based on data. 

Anecdotally it seems to me people's reactions to the second dose tends to be more than the first, so maybe reactions to the third will be stronger yet??  I was lucky, no reaction to either shots, at all (Pfizer).  That kind of surprised me, I do get mild reactions to most flu shots. My wife had the typical arm ache and mild flu like symptoms after both, more so after the second.

No matter what I am sure we will be getting some kind of booster eventually, its inevitable...


----------



## oldman (Jul 9, 2021)

I had COVID and am fully vaccinated. I have decided not to take on anymore COVID vaccinations. How many antibodies does one need? We don’t even know yet how long the vaccines last in a human.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

If my doctor recommends a booster shot somewhere down the line, I will get one. I trust his judgement a lot more than the highly opinionated (and mainly ignorant) squabbling on the Internet.


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2021)

oldman said:


> I had COVID and am fully vaccinated. I have decided not to take on anymore COVID vaccinations. How many antibodies does one need? We don’t even know yet how long the vaccines last in a human.


Yes, this is what I wonder also and whether or not too much could be a bad thing for some?


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> If my doctor recommends a booster shot somewhere down the line, I will get one. I trust his judgement a lot more than the highly opinionated (and mainly ignorant) squabbling on the Internet.


I love you Sunny. Have a good day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> If my doctor recommends a booster shot somewhere down the line, I will get one. I trust his judgement a lot more than the highly opinionated (and mainly ignorant) squabbling on the Internet.


Wishing you a wonderful day, Sunny.

I looked through the selection of emoji's on the site but failed to locate knickers in a bunch, so the best I can do is give a bright sunshiny face.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

chic said:


> I love you Sunny. Have a good day.


Why, thank you, chic. The same to you.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> If my doctor recommends a booster shot somewhere down the line, I will get one. I trust his judgement a lot more than the highly opinionated (*and mainly ignorant*) squabbling on the Internet.


Interesting bit of judgementalism there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 9, 2021)

Now I heard of a Peruvian variance and a Guam variance!!! One thing only is certain, we are learning as we go.


----------



## win231 (Jul 9, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Interesting bit of judgementalism there.


Well, since we're mainly ignorant, Sunny must be super intelligent.


----------



## win231 (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> If my doctor recommends a booster shot somewhere down the line, I will get one. I trust his judgement a lot more than the highly opinionated (and mainly ignorant) squabbling on the Internet.


Perhaps you could talk to your doctor about adjusting your antidepressants?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Now I heard of a Peruvian variance and a Guam variance!!! One thing only is certain, we are learning as we go.


Just you wait until nearly everyone the world over is vaccinated, more cash will be needed, new variants will be springing up all over, they'll be a new one born every day, one for each country.

Just like the potato nursery rhyme... 

*One potato, two potatoes
Three potatoes, four!
Five potatoes, six potatoes
Seven potatoes, more*!

First it was two vaccinations, now it's three, and in due time it will be four, five, six, even more.


----------



## win231 (Jul 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just you wait until nearly everyone the world over is vaccinated, more cash will be needed, new variants will be springing up all over, they'll be a new one born every day, one for each country.
> 
> Just like the potato nursery rhyme...
> 
> ...


And I'm already getting ready to ROFLOL at people who will say, _"This shows how they're getting a handle on this thing....they really care about us."_


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 9, 2021)

well a booster flu shot for covid19 seems reasonable, considering that with all the hoopla over the delta variant be informed that delta (meaning number 4) is old hat as the variants are now up to lambda (twelve variants) now!!


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> And I'm already getting to ROFLOL at people who will say, _"This shows how they're getting a handle on this thing....they really care about us."_


Do ever get the feeling that they keep coming up with new variants to keep people scared? Forever. I do.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah I don't care anymore. I just read on my news feed that a Neuro Science Study found losing teeth ups your chances for dementia but having dentures then lowers your chances.


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Yeah I don't care anymore. I just read on my news feed that a Neuro Science Study found losing teeth ups your chances for dementia but having dentures then lowers your chances.


What about dental implants @Judycat?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just like the potato nursery rhyme...
> 
> *One potato, two potatoes
> Three potatoes, four!
> ...


Now that is a good one about the vaccine. 
I'm sending a copy by email to my friends.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Now that is a good one about the vaccine.
> I'm sending a copy by email to my friends.


LOL!

Thanks, Pro! It prompted a chuckle out me as well upon rereading my entry this morning.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 10, 2021)

chic said:


> What about dental implants @Judycat?


Implants, dentures, it doesn't matter. I find the study and its findings a bit idiotic. BUT, I'm not a scientist so what do I   know.


----------



## Chet (Jul 10, 2021)

If everyone in the world was vaccinated the virus would be dead in it's tracks, but as long as there are foot draggers, there will be hosts for the virus, and it will never end. Maybe it's time for forced vaccinations or some sort of bribery.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 10, 2021)

No to forced vaccinations. Yes to bribery.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 10, 2021)

Chet said:


> Maybe it's time for forced vaccinations


I don't believe you will see that in the United States.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 10, 2021)

Chet said:


> If everyone in the world was vaccinated the virus would be dead in it's tracks, but as long as there are foot draggers, there will be hosts for the virus, and it will never end. Maybe it's time for forced vaccinations or some sort of bribery.


There already is bribery. Lottery, free tacos, free gas etc. No virus not going away if everyone in the world was vaccinated. Breakthrough cases still happen and even with breakthrough cases some die.


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> I don't believe you will see that in the United States.


Not unless you want a full out war. People here are armed.


----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2021)

Chet said:


> If everyone in the world was vaccinated the virus would be dead in it's tracks, but as long as there are foot draggers, there will be hosts for the virus, and it will never end. Maybe it's time for forced vaccinations or some sort of bribery.


That's not true. There have been plagues and pandemics before yet the world was never wiped out. 

What did we do before vaccines? People with strong healthy immune systems survived. Others did not. It's natural selection, survival of the fittest, and after a year or so the virus or plague died out because people were either immune to it or they had passed away.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> There already is bribery. Lottery, free tacos, free gas etc. No virus not going away if everyone in the world was vaccinated. Breakthrough cases still happen and even with breakthrough cases some die.


Don't forget, too, Becky, free hamburgers for a year!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 10, 2021)

chic said:


> Not unless you want a full out war. People here are armed.


Now you're reading my mind. I was going to post that I'm locked & loaded.


----------

